# كتابي: مبادئ علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية



## د جمعة داود (18 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الحمد لله العليم القدير الذي وهبني علما ووفقني في حياتي ، والصلاة والسلام علي معلم الأمم و خير البرية محمد بن عبد الله عليه الصلاة و السلام. 

أدعو و أبتهل إلى مولاي و خالقي عز و جل أن يتقبل مني هذا العمل لوجهه الكريم فما أردت إلا إرضاؤه تعالى وتحقيقا لقول رسوله الكريم أن عمل ابن ادم ينقطع بعد موته إلا من ثلاث أحدهم: علم ينتفع به. 

أردت أن أقدم عملا باللغة العربية عن *المبادئ والمفاهيم الأساسية لعلم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية* بما يناسب طلاب المستوي الأول بالمرحلة الجامعية، فهذا ليس مرجعا شاملا، وإنما هو مدخل فقط. والكتاب الحالي يهتم بالجانب النظري فقط حيث أن لي كتابين أخريين كانا يتعلقان بالجانب التطبيقي العملي سواء في تطوير الخرائط الرقمية أو التحليل المكاني للبيانات، وبالتالي فأن الكتب الثلاثة معا من الممكن أن يعدوا مجموعة متكاملة في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.

والكتاب الحالي هو التاسع - بفضل الله تعالى و توفيقه - من سلسلة كتبي الرقمية المخصصة لوجه الله تعالى وابتغاء مرضاته، وهي الموجودة في العديد من مواقع شبكة الانترنت. كما أود أن أشير لقيامي بترجمة بعض المصطلحات التقنية إلي اللغة العربية، فان كنت قد أصبت في الترجمة فلي أجر و إن كنت قد أخطأت فلي أجران كما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم، فأرجو ألا تستغربوا من بعض هذه المصطلحات العربية الجديدة. 

أيضا تجدر الإشارة لوجود عدد كبير من الكتب باللغة العربية عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية، إلا أنني أردت تقديم وجهة نظر و طريقة عرض مختلفة في الكتاب الحالي فلم أعتمد إلا علي المراجع الأجنبية فقط. وهذه تجربة أرجو أن تنجح ويمكنكم إبداء آرائكم فيها بصراحة. 

أدعو كل قارئ و كل مستفيد من هذا الكتاب أن يدعو الله تبارك و تعالى أن يغفر لي و لوالدي ، وأيضا ألا يحرمني من رأيه و تعليقاته وتصويباته - فلا يوجد كتاب إلا و به نواقص و أخطاء.

روابط تحميل الكتاب:

Dawod GIS_Science 2014 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

وأيضا:
https://www.academia.edu/7373337/_GIS_Sience_in_Arabic_


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## A.Habeb (18 يوليو 2014)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​


----------



## eng-musaab (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Melak (3 سبتمبر 2014)

يمكن تنزل رابط آخر لأن ما ينزل عندي الكتاب بلا زحمة


----------



## هيثم فاروق (12 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور . ولكن الروابط لا تعمل عندي . فارجو منكم تنزيل روابط اخري .


----------



## khlio kolo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله ليك


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ramzi rezq (11 سبتمبر 2017)

رحم الله والديك ياددكتور


----------



## AhmedAlalfy (23 مارس 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## قصي حمودي (17 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ


----------



## ابو قمر التميمي (23 فبراير 2021)

احسنت


----------

